# On-Line Strategy Game: Othello



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

http://hewgill.com/othello/ (ONLINE Strategy GAME OTHELLO)


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Where are the instructions, please?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes,I was looking for instructions as well


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Where are the instructions, please?


Place your blk. pc.s to flank--any whte.s [=PC] betw. blk.s turn black--conquer, ~ as in chess/Aggrevation/checkers...whoever has the most yarn (pc.s) wins...
key spots are corners/perimeter
the light green dots indicate your placement options


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally won. Black 31 vs White 21


----------

